# What is the best type of wire mesh for outdoor enclosure?



## Milinda (May 2, 2016)

Hi there, well, it is finally getting warm, and little Frida is big enough that I feel comfortable putting her outside to live. I found a great spot, but I am unsure about the best type of wire to use to keep out the raccoons. I would like to create some type of top for my enclosure that has a hinge, but chicken wire seems so flimsy. Does anyone have suggestions for a good strong type of mesh or wire? Thank you!


----------



## Markw84 (May 2, 2016)

I like 1/2" hardware cloth for a cover for my small tortoises or turtles. Comes in 3 or 4 foot wide rolls.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 2, 2016)

I'd also use hardware cloth and staple it onto a wooden framed lid.


----------



## CourtneyG (May 2, 2016)

I third the hardwire cloth as well.


----------



## Milinda (May 12, 2016)

Milinda said:


> Hi there, well, it is finally getting warm, and little Frida is big enough that I feel comfortable putting her outside to live. I found a great spot, but I am unsure about the best type of wire to use to keep out the raccoons. I would like to create some type of top for my enclosure that has a hinge, but chicken wire seems so flimsy. Does anyone have suggestions for a good strong type of mesh or wire? Thank you!


Thank you very much for your reply. I will do that.


----------



## Milinda (May 12, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> I like 1/2" hardware cloth for a cover for my small tortoises or turtles. Comes in 3 or 4 foot wide rolls.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Milinda (May 12, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd also use hardware cloth and staple it onto a wooden framed lid.


Thank you!


----------



## Milinda (May 12, 2016)

Milinda said:


> Thank you!


Thank you!


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 14, 2016)

sorry this is a late reply we used stucco mesh(2 inch by 2 inch holes) to cover our 60 ft long by 12 ft wide tortoise outdoor pen.Its buried 8 inches down too and a little across to help prevent my digging species escaping (although I still have to keep a watch on where they dig) Russians


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 14, 2016)

Also, don't leave any uneaten food inside. At least nothing a Raccoon might want. They can rip open the roof in your house if they want to.( I found out.)
Making an enclosure raccoon resistant is one thing. Making it raccoon proof is another.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also, don't leave any uneaten food inside. At least nothing a Raccoon might want. They can rip open the roof in your house if they want to.( I found out.)
> Making an enclosure raccoon resistant is one thing. Making it raccoon proof is another.



Couldn't have said it better


----------

